# Let me create SP on show broadcast yesterday



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Someone suggested I start watching a weekly show. But it's not on for the next 2 weeks. It was on yesterday, and I can get to it in the program guide, but TiVo (HD) won't let me create a Season Pass for it (assumedly because I can't tape the episode I clicked on). 

I could create a wishlist - but it wouldn't be precise, and for cleanliness I'd have to convert it to a SP later.

So I have had to write myself a (paper) note to try again in a week. 

TiVo - you're better than this. If I can locate the show in the guide, I should be able to create an SP for it. (show is "Modern Family"). 

/j


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

To extend this idea, I'd like to be able to create an SP for any show that is not yet in the guide. This would come in especially handy at the beginning of the season when I'm planning which shows I'm going to watch. Because they're not in the guide yet, I can only make notes as to what I need to do in the future.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I just accidentally did what you want to do, then I remembered this thread.

Go to the Browse Channels screen (Tivo-5). Select your channel, and scroll backward in time to your show. Select it, and then select Season Pass. TiVo will let you create one, even though there are no upcoming episodes of the program.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

jbernardis said:


> To extend this idea, I'd like to be able to create an SP for any show that is not yet in the guide.


Even if you can't do that for any show, you should be able to do it for special upcoming shows, like those that were in TiVo's Fall Lineup. I noticed that even though shows like Vampire Diaries were in the Fall Lineup, you could not select them as Season Passes until they were actually in your guide data. That doesn't seem right, you should have been able to make any show in the Fall Lineup a Season Pass, otherwise what's the point of the feature?


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> I just accidentally did what you want to do, then I remembered this thread.
> 
> Go to the Browse Channels screen (Tivo-5). Select your channel, and scroll backward in time to your show. Select it, and then select Season Pass. TiVo will let you create one, even though there are no upcoming episodes of the program.


yup - that works


----------

